# Zanderkiller  mandula



## Angelmann67 (5. März 2017)

*Mandula der Zanderkiller*

 hat von Euch schon jemand Erfahrung mit diesem Köder gemacht, am Fließgewässer oder See ?
 Habe Ihn bei ebay endeckt und gleich mal gegockelt,
 guckst du hier https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UATvbY761RY

http://www.ebay.de/itm/like/2527488...be.com/watch?v=UATvbY761RYhn=ps&ul_noapp=true

 habe mir dann mal welche bestellt, aber noch nicht getestet.

 fettes Petri :vik:


----------



## Fr33 (5. März 2017)

*AW: Zanderkiller  mandula*

Hab die Teile vor x Jahren schonmal in Tschechien gesehen. Da sahen die aber noch etwas gröber aus. Wäre jetzt nicht so meins - aber ich weiss auch, dass die Osteuropäer bei sowas schon immer kreativ waren. Die Idee entstand garantiert aus Restverwertung (Low Budget) daher gar nicht so schlecht gedacht.

Was mir aufgefallen ist, hohe Fehlbissrate! Haken stehen zu eng am Körper...


----------



## Angelmann67 (5. März 2017)

*AW: Zanderkiller  mandula*

Hi FR33
 total geil, die bauen die Dinger aus alten Flipflops
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g7wKEccTtLE

 :vik:


----------



## Andal (5. März 2017)

*AW: Zanderkiller  mandula*



Angelmann67 schrieb:


> Hi FR33
> total geil, die bauen die Dinger aus alten Flipflops
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g7wKEccTtLE
> 
> :vik:



Die sollten PopUps für Barben draus machen... des Käsearomas wegen!


----------



## Taxidermist (5. März 2017)

*AW: Zanderkiller  mandula*

Wenigstens stilecht, ein Köder aus Flipflops, erfunden von Adilettenträgern!
Aber wenns fängt und nachhaltig ist es auch noch.
Ich finde aber auch, wie Fr 33, die Haken sitzen zu eng.

Jürgen


----------



## Angelmann67 (5. März 2017)

*AW: Zanderkiller  mandula*

@Taxidermist
 ob sich die Vermutung bestätigt werde ich hoffentlich nach erfolgreichem Test berichten können.
 Die Idee mit den Käse Popup ist nicht schlecht, aber ich denke das man das Material auch gut mit Fischöl oder Attractors pimpen kann, Rasseln konnte man auch noch unterbringen.

 fettes Petri :vik:


----------



## Hering 58 (5. März 2017)

*AW: Zanderkiller  mandula*



Angelmann67 schrieb:


> @Taxidermist
> ob sich die Vermutung bestätigt werde ich hoffentlich nach erfolgreichem Test berichten können.
> Die Idee mit den Käse Popup ist nicht schlecht, aber ich denke das man das Material auch gut mit Fischöl oder Attractors pimpen kann, Rasseln konnte man auch noch unterbringen.
> 
> fettes Petri :vik:


Bin auf dein Bericht gespannt :vik:


----------



## Allround-Angler (5. März 2017)

*AW: Zanderkiller  mandula*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich finde aber auch, wie Fr 33, die Haken sitzen zu eng.
> 
> Jürgen



Es gab mal einen Artikel in einer großen deutschen Angelzeitschrift über Schaumköder.
Da wurde aus alten Matratzen "Schaumfische" geschnitzt.
Das Material war im Wasser so weich, daß es beim Biß runtergedrückt wurde.
Der Schaum aus den "Schlappen" dürfte aber deutlich härter sein, deshalb stimme ich den Bedenken von Fr33 und Taxidermist zu.
Schau`n wir mal, was die Praxis bringt.


----------



## Timovdh (5. März 2017)

*AW: Zanderkiller  mandula*

[emoji23] Käsearoma...

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## jkc (5. März 2017)

*AW: Zanderkiller  mandula*

Hi, mir persönlich sind da zu viele Hakenspitzen dran, zu hohes Risiko für Fisch, Angler, Köder und Material.
Bei der heutigen Fülle an Gummis habe ich ehrlich gesagt auch kaum Bedarf für einen weiteren Köder mit dem gleichen Einsatzgebiet.
Zudem, wenn ich mal Arbeitsaufwand und Hardware dagegen rechne, sind Gummis mit Sicherheit wirtschaftlicher, einzig der Recyling-Gedanke gefällt mir.


Grüße JK


----------



## viktanna (5. März 2017)

*AW: Zanderkiller  mandula*

Es wird ein ganz normaler Schaumstoff für Polstermöbel verwendet. In Russland fischen die Leute schon seit Ewigkeit mit. Guckt bei YouTube nach Paralonka

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fr33 (5. März 2017)

*AW: Zanderkiller  mandula*

Wie gesagt, die meisten dieser osteuropäischen Köder basieren leider aus purem Geldmangel. Da wird halt genommen, was da ist. Was aber per se jetzt nicht schlecht ist...Auch wenn ich den Köder jetzt nicht so fischen würde. Er ist clever.

- Besteht auch x Segmenten
- steht vom oben ab wie ein Schnee Mann
- Günstig


----------



## thanatos (6. März 2017)

*AW: Zanderkiller  mandula*

ist irgendwie kalter Kaffee ,hatte schon ähnliches vor über 
 30 Jahren nur das vorn noch ein Propeller dran war
 manchmal hat sogar mal was angebissen #6
 wie bei jedem anderen Köder auch


----------



## Angelmann67 (6. März 2017)

*AW: Zanderkiller  mandula*

Hi kann ich gut nachvollziehen,
an einem stark befischten Gewässer kann ein Unterschied schon den Erfolg ausmachen.
Wenn die Wirtschaftlichkeit im Vordergrund steht,
dürfte Niemand einen Megabass- oder Illex Wobbler kaufen, dafür gibt's ne Menge Gummis.


----------



## Fr33 (6. März 2017)

*AW: Zanderkiller  mandula*



Angelmann67 schrieb:


> Hi kann ich gut nachvollziehen,
> an einem stark befischten Gewässer kann ein Unterschied schon den Erfolg ausmachen.
> Wenn die Wirtschaftlichkeit im Vordergrund steht,
> dürfte Niemand einen Megabass- oder Illex Wobbler kaufen, dafür gibt's ne Menge Gummis.



 Du musst dich doch gar nicht rechtfertigen #c Einfach abwarten wenn die Kommen und dann testen. 

 Wie gesagt, die Idee dahinter finde ich nicht schlecht. Nur sind die meisten Gewässer in den Zander im Osten vorkommen eher richtig trübe Suppen. Ob sowas daher bei uns so "wirksam" ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. März 2017)

*AW: Zanderkiller  mandula*

Bin vor allem auf Hänger gespannt - auf Zander wirste zumindest im Normalfall grundnah angeln, da sind die vielen Drillinge zumindest keine Hängervehinderer.....

Berichte mal, wenn getestet..


----------



## Angelmann67 (6. März 2017)

*AW: Zanderkiller  mandula*

@Fr33 die Köder auf den Bildern sind bereits mein, müssen nur noch die prraktische Hürde nehmen und wer fängt hat recht.

@Thomas das Material sollte auftreiben und so Hänger vermeiden
soviel zur Teorie, die Praxis wirds zeigen.

fettes Petri :vik:


----------



## Lommel (6. März 2017)

*AW: Zanderkiller  mandula*

Nicht zu fassen, da machen wir uns Gedanken über High-End Zandergummis und die Russen schnibbeln sich einfach eine Sandale parat.


----------



## pennfanatic (6. März 2017)

*AW: Zanderkiller  mandula*

Die mache alles einfach aber praktikabel


----------



## Deep Down (6. März 2017)

*AW: Zanderkiller  mandula*

Ob da  was hängen bleibt? Die Drillinge sehen jetzt schon irgendwie stumpf aus! Diese auszuwechseln scheint mir auch nicht ganz einfach!


----------



## Angelmann67 (6. März 2017)

*AW: Zanderkiller  mandula*

@DeepDown 
da bleibt bestimmt nichts hängen, habe die extra etwas stumpf gemacht, wegen der Verletzungsgefahr.

Die tuns schon !

fettes Petri  :vik:


----------



## Breamhunter (6. März 2017)

*AW: Zanderkiller  mandula*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, die meisten dieser osteuropäischen Köder basieren leider aus purem Geldmangel. Da wird halt genommen, was da ist. Was aber per se jetzt nicht schlecht ist...Auch wenn ich den Köder jetzt nicht so fischen würde. Er ist clever.



Stimmt


----------



## jkc (6. März 2017)

*AW: Zanderkiller  mandula*



Angelmann67 schrieb:


> ...
> dürfte Niemand einen Megabass- oder Illex Wobbler kaufen,...



Ganz meine Meinung!#6


----------



## Andal (6. März 2017)

*AW: Zanderkiller  mandula*

Jedenfalls sind diese Köder kreativer, als die xte Version eines Wobblers...!


----------



## Hering 58 (6. März 2017)

*AW: Zanderkiller  mandula*



Lommel schrieb:


> Nicht zu fassen, da machen wir uns Gedanken über High-End Zandergummis und die Russen schnibbeln sich einfach eine Sandale parat.


|good:|muahah:


----------



## Guinst (6. März 2017)

*AW: Zanderkiller  mandula*

Die Hechtmöhre ist ja mal der Knaller  ... gibt mehrere Videos dazu, scheint also tatsächlich zu funktionieren.


----------



## fischbär (6. März 2017)

*AW: Zanderkiller  mandula*

Wenn man genug Fische im Gewässer hat, funktioniert alles. Nur leider sieht es da in Russland eben leicht anders aus als bei uns. Das sind nur 1,5 mal so viele Leute wie wir und das Land ist nunja etwas größer als Deutschland...


----------



## Angelmann67 (6. März 2017)

*AW: Zanderkiller  mandula*

Tach >Männer,
 hier kann man mal sehen, wie sich der Köder unter Wasser verhält https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIHfDVEl_m8

 fettes Petri :vik:


----------



## Angelmann67 (7. März 2017)

*AW: Zanderkiller  mandula*

Nabend,
 hier  kann man die Aktion der Ruten, beim Mandula-Speedjigging sehr gut beobachten. :m
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UiQH0bgLUQ

 fettes Petri:vik:


----------

